# 1/72 Custom Pt Boat Decal Help



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I just bought a revel 1/72 Vosper MTB and want to build the McHale's Navy PT-73. I know I have some conversion work to do to get the kit to look like the studio prop and this looks like fun. My only problem is that I am not that computer inclined to print my own decals. Can anyone steer me to someone that can create and print 2 sets for me ? I am willing to pay for them and just need some help.

I was going to use the Italeri 1/35 Vosper for this project but that would require much more conversion and scratch building than I am comfortable with. The positive of 1/35 scale is that there are after market PT boat decal sets that I could have used. Perhaps someone could scale those down to 1/72 ?

Please, any intell is welcomed.

Thanks in advance!

Mike


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If you can't find aftermarket navy numbers, check with JTGraphics (dot com). He does custom work.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They are simple enough to mask too. But several companies do generic ship number sheets or they are available as leftovers from kits.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I can second JTGraphics. As for the modifications to the Vosper, have you seen this page, which lists the differences between a stock Vosper and the show's boat? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McHale's_Navy#The_Real-Life_PT-73


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks djnick66. I will try JTGraphics. I bought aftermarket 1/72 shaded USN Hull Numbers from LOYALHANNA DOCKYARD but the fonts are a little off from the Revell PT-109 kit. I had planned to use both sheets to cobble together the PT 73 markings that I needed but they don't quite look right.

Thanks Owen. Yes I am aware of the difference between the Revell Vosper and the Boat used in the show. The gunwhale cut outs will be built up to just fore of the cabin. If you watch the opening of any episode in the first season you can clearly see where the fill panel was added when the boat is in full profile at high speed. The twin 50 cals will be replaced by singles. The Vosper torpedo tubes will be replaced by modified PT 109 units and I will scratch build the radar mast/Flag pole unit as well as many other things. 

Thanks again!

Mike


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

dont assume the Revell PT-109 font is correct


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

True. Jeff at JTGraphics is working on a custom set in the proper USN shaded font for me ! Thanks John P :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks djnick66! :wave:


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I just dusted off my old Revell PT 73 and thought it was time to build one again. Of course the first was when I was around 10-12, now I'm 62. Since a few pieces were bent (the propeller blades and shafts), I was able to find a Revell Vosper kit as well as the Eduard photo etch for the Vosper at a decent price. Thanks to this thread, I too contacted JT graphics and sent Jeffery a scan of my yellowed decals from the original kit to reproduce. Jeffery was a bit confused that I hadn't gotten my decals yet. It seems that Mike is ordering his now too, unless there is a third Mike asking Jeffery for decals.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Was Commander McHales's PT-73 a Vosper boat? Whichever type of boat it was, there were several modifications made both before and during production. A list off mods can be found on Wikipedia...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes, as I understand it, it was a half-scale reproduction of a Vosper.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I found that list of modifications. Thanks for the info.


----------

